# landing net



## bajabob (May 14, 2013)

What kind of landing net do most wade fishermen use?
I am new to this type of fishing thanks for the help.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

I personally find landing nets more trouble than they're worth. They create extra drag when moving and hooks seem to always end up fouled in the mesh. I stick with the old shoulder grab, but also carry a Boga for those times when a plug with multi trebles gets planted on the side of the fish's head.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

One that floats


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Go to any tackle store. You will see a smallish net with floats on it and a clip. There will be two dozen in stock....they stock that one cuz it is the popular choice.


----------



## bajabob (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

I would definitely go with on that has rubber netting. BUT... Make sure, even if you buy one with rubber netting, that you get one with bigger holes. Mine has holes about the size of a nickel; which is perfect. The hook NEVER gets tangled up in my net. I have another rubber wading net that has a bunch of smaller holes and the hook gets caught in it just like a regular net, but it's harder to get out. 

Like someone else said, find one that floats so it doesn't drag around behind you and snag on things. I ended up with one that doesn't float, so I ended up cutting up small pieces from a foam swimming noodle and zip-tied around parts of the net and the handle to make it float. Like I said though, definitely go with rubber.


----------



## Coastal_RedRaider (Dec 30, 2014)

I've had several throughout the years, some float, some that don't. I used to put it in a rod holder on my wade belt, but i don't use a wade belt anymore. I picked up one of the orange floating nets by Foreverlast from Bass Pro last summer and haven't looked back since. It has the rubberish netting as mentioned above and the hooks being snagged hasn't been a problem yet. It was about $20 if i remember correctly.


----------



## Salty-Noob (Jun 9, 2015)

Coastal_RedRaider said:


> I've had several throughout the years, some float, some that don't. I used to put it in a rod holder on my wade belt, but i don't use a wade belt anymore. I picked up one of the orange floating nets by Foreverlast from Bass Pro last summer and haven't looked back since. It has the rubberish netting as mentioned above and the hooks being snagged hasn't been a problem yet. It was about $20 if i remember correctly.


x2

19.99 @ Academy


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

My next one will be the all rubber Ego all rubber wadeing net. Its heavy, but you don't have to worry about hooks getting caught.


----------



## Boiler (Jul 16, 2006)

The Ego Wade Clear Rubber net is the way to go. It floats and hooks DO NOT get hung up in it. My .02.


----------



## Maxx121 (Apr 1, 2009)

x3 on the EGO. worth the price IMO


----------



## Mekanoz (Aug 21, 2015)

I too have an EgoWade black rubber netting and it works great.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Through about 6 decades of fishing, our group only shoulder grabs fish. I have never carried a landing net, unless targeting flounder. I feel we lose less than those using nets, but we will play them down, more, and not just reel them in and try to land them while "green". Flounder don't have any "handles" on them and just about impossible to grab. Your lucky if you land 50% of flounder without a net, using arties.

You can play down a RF until he just lays on his side. Trout are a little more frisky, and takes a little more effort to grab. 

Later
R3F


----------



## bender (Jan 31, 2005)

If you start with no net you will never use one.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Those egos look nifty! Might have to ask Santa claus for one!!


----------



## TexasCajun (Jun 29, 2006)

I just use my hand. This takes practice and experience, but is far preferable to dragging around any kind of net. I don't even really care for the boga. If you do get one, just get one that floats. Otherwise, its just a burden in the water.


----------

